# Siberian Elm?



## Walliebee (Nov 17, 2006)

It is my understanding that they will produce as much, if not more than American Elms.


----------



## Apiator (Apr 8, 2011)

Siberian elm is my favoritest tree in the whole world right now.

<pointless trivia>

Siberian elm was a pilot project by the government to find a fast growing, easily propagated tree for establishing windbreaks in post-dustbowl Midwest. It works beautifully. I have some large ones at the borders of my property, and every spring, hundreds more sprout from the windblown seeds. NRCS considers them an "invasive species" now, because they are so hardy in my climate. Yes, the irony. A tree that grows without human intervention in Colorado's Front Range... of course it's "invasive." It's one of two that will grow here without irrigation or fertilization. The other is _Ailanthus altissima_, aka "Tree of Heaven," aka "ghetto palm." 

</pointless trivia>

Anyway.

Can't answer your question about pollen, personally and authoritatively. But I can authoritatively state that they will produce you more windbreak, and faster, and with no maintenance. They thrive on poor soil, no water, and abuse.

And we all know more trees is a good thing. More to hug.


----------



## LtlWilli (Mar 11, 2008)

Now that mine have "grabbed the ground", they are growing wonderfully. They are tough and any pollen they produce will be a plus here.I can see now that they will do well.
LtlWilli


----------

